

Understanding Windows 7's 'GodMode' - kosofalla
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10423985-56.html?tag=digg2

======
mquander
This must be some new meaning of the word "understanding" that I'm unfamiliar
with. The linked article offers zero explanation, only demonstration.

~~~
maukdaddy
I don't understand your comment.

~~~
mquander
_Understanding My Comment (cnet.com)_

My comment consisted of two sentences terminated with periods. Each sentence
expressed an opinion about the article linked at the top of the present page.

I've asked myself for more details on the comment and how it came to be. But
so far, I am silent on the topic.

------
javery
"GodMode" is basically just a folder that contains all of the options from
Control Panel in a simplified list:

<http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=2724>

------
xpaulbettsx
Why are people so excited about this? It's not actually useful, just something
the Shell folks left in and gave a weird name. They did that with other stuff
too, I think the paint fumes around their new building were getting to them -
they named the secret regkey to enable the Superbar (Win7 Taskbar) to be
called "EnableCHS" for "Enable Can Haz Superbar"

~~~
javery
The GodMode name is totally optional, its just the guid that points to the
control mode.

------
nfg
Worth noting that the prefix "Godmode" in the folder name is not needed, any
string will work.

~~~
trafficlight
I think IDDQD is more appropriate.

~~~
GloryFish
And IDKFA would enable any panels you hadn't acquired yet.

------
alexro
Why didn't that folder was enabled on my laptop when I bought one?? So much
time would have been saved

------
Deestan
Warning: If you have 64-bit Vista, explorer will crash and restart when trying
to draw the folder icon. In other words, do not create this folder on your
desktop.

I had to reboot into safe-mode-commandline to get rid of it. :-/

------
RyanMcGreal
Here I was hoping Windows users would finally get the chance to run as root.

